

How the Node Foundation Will Unify Node.js with Io.js - ramonck
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-foundation-io-js-unification/

======
rmgraham
> 3\. It’s technically more work to maintain multiple projects

It's only more work if you haven't picked one. There haven't been a lot of
people working on joyent/node over the last while, but there has been a
growing crowd working on iojs. It seems to me that iojs is actually _less_
work than joyent/node because the barrier to entry is so much lower.

~~~
jakerella86
Only if you're not already the "in crowd", right? I mean... if you have commit
rights, it's the same...

------
jakerella86
Not sure if I agree that _everyone_ wants a single Node (Isaac's first point),
but I agree with most of the points. That said, I don't know that we will get
to reunification. :/

